# 007briskit try this boy



## 007bond-jb (Jun 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbp8gEsJt8c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL9MZUjqNh4


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 11, 2007)

geez, look at that smoke ring!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 11, 2007)

HEY BOY.....that video link isn't working, YouTube says it's not available.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 11, 2007)

he just loaded it..takes a while to process


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 11, 2007)

wow


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 11, 2007)

can't wait to see the movie to find out more about dem
beans!  I love beans!!


----------



## allie (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice smoke ring!!  That looks great!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 11, 2007)

I just checked Utube it aint processed yet they been slow the last few days. sorry yall give em some time. Heres' a teaser (white beans= tasso ham onion bacon grease bell peppers) other sides; smoked cabbage, smoked onion, Dirty rice,... smoked JB just a joke BOY!!!...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 11, 2007)

Dah-yum BOY!! Dat do be lookin all nice!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice ring JB!  8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2007)

Incredible smoke ring!


----------



## cleglue (Jun 11, 2007)

JB,

Nice...I see you have Camellia beans.  I can't get them up here in North Carolina.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 11, 2007)

That brisket looks mighty juicy there JB.  I bet it taste good too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

BOY that looks good!!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jun 12, 2007)

Fineeee lookin cook my friend...I sez FINE!

That smoke ring is Cook Book picture material!

Damn it all...now ya got me hungry BOY!


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 12, 2007)

Fine meal you cooked JB...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2007)

Diamonds are Forever?  I heard Connery's voice.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice smoke ring JB.  I'd eat that.


----------



## john a (Jun 12, 2007)

That looks real good JB, got to try those onions like that.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice Job JB that looks awsome....thanks for the stills


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 12, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Diamonds are Forever?  I heard Connery's voice.


 Yoy sure know you 00 movies Cap... Correct

& thank all yall, stay tuned I'm editing Blackend catfish now Boy


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2007)

hell yeah...I was looking at some catfish
in my freezer this morning...perhaps you'll
inspire me.


----------



## knine (Jun 12, 2007)

damit boy now i gonna do white beans and fried speckel trout this weekend at the camp sight here in Bayou Segniett sp? 

i love beans [smilie=rlp_smilie_003.gif]


----------

